# 32 Emperors, 16 Lotus, 16 Jr. Emperors, 16 Gents



## SteveRoberts (Aug 20, 2006)

This represents a goodly chunk of my Fall show prep in high end. 

My pen turning wife is now too good to turn slimlines, she did most of the Lotus pens (Loti?)

No, I can't get more of the boxes in case anyone wonders.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Aug 20, 2006)

All I can say is WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!![]


----------



## myname1960 (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow is right.
How many pens do you have in your fall show if this is just your high end group?


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Aug 20, 2006)

Those are gorgeous looking pens. You and your wife have been busy. I know you said you can't get any more of those boxes but may I ask where did you get them?


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 20, 2006)

Jbyrd,
Wowwwww is how much work it was, thanks.

Chris,
I have many more than one Fall show, I am getting ready for nine before the end of the year, three of which are top 10 national shows. This isn't all of my high end pens, I have backstock of about 50% in kits and blanks. I also bring about 160 premium material Barons and 240 stabalized wood Barons and 100 each of exotic wood ball points in small and large formats. My marketing philisophy is "not if but which".

George,
I bought the boxes on a clearence at a store called Bombay Company, they currently have an 8 pen version without a drawer for $30.


----------



## chitswood (Aug 20, 2006)

Cha-ching!

Know we require you to get a close up shot of every individual pen and give us a short description...[][][]


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 20, 2006)

I will wow!!! the pens for sure!! Best wishes on the show, hope you "clean up". 


[ENVY]But I'm going to WWWWWOOOOOOOWWWWWW you getting your wife into penturning![/ENVY].


----------



## Ligget (Aug 20, 2006)

Fantastic, hope they sell well. It would take me a year to make all those!![] lol


----------



## myname1960 (Aug 20, 2006)

I would love to go to one of those national shows sometimes.
I live in Ohio and haven't had a chance to go to any of these types of shows.
Where do they have them?
Is there a site that tells when these shows are?
Again WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 20, 2006)

I am in awe, beautiful pens.


----------



## elody21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Steve , did you rob a bank to get all of those pen sets!?
How about some close ups?


----------



## Dario (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow...I don't think I can ever buy that much (high end) kit in a few years []

Nice collection!


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elody21_
> <br />Steve , did you rob a bank to get all of those pen sets!?
> How about some close ups?



No robbery, I did SUMMER shows to buy Fall supplies, money in, more money out.

Ok, this is as close as I am going to get.




<br />



<br />



<br />



<br />



<br />


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 20, 2006)

OMG!!![:0]. Mercy![:0]. Very nice![:0] Great work![:0]


----------



## btboone (Aug 20, 2006)

What did you do in your SPARE time?


----------



## myname1960 (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />What did you do in your SPARE time?



Well with 2 doing the pen turning in the household i would venture to say his spare time would be spent by ordering more kits.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 20, 2006)

Steve l dont no what to say [:0] your pens say it all mate.[]


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 20, 2006)

> Well with 2 doing the pen turning in the household i would venture to say his spare time would be spent by ordering more kits.



Amy has a full time job as a teacher and as such _helps_ with the turning. I think she asked for her own Jet Lathe so she could stop being my cheering section. She turns very well but much more carefully (slowly) than I do, a typical session will be 7 for me to her 2.

As to ordering kits, that is easy. 100 of this, 50 of that, find a way to pay for them.... all done. The blanks are the hard part.

Steve


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 20, 2006)

Steve I am in awe BTW check your E-mail on the cactus


----------



## emackrell (Aug 20, 2006)

Steve, AWESOME pens!!!!!    

Question:  your first picture, both trays, the sixth pen from the left/third fm the right -- what kind of blank is that?  Where did you get it?  

Best of luck on the show circuit!

cheers  Eileen[8D]


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 20, 2006)

<b>Eileen, IF If am following your question correctly I think you are talking about poorly photographed (overexposed) turquoise trustone (top)and carribearn swirl celluloid (bottom) both from CSU. </b>


> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />Steve, AWESOME pens!!!!!
> 
> Question:  your first picture, both trays, the sixth pen from the left/third fm the right -- what kind of blank is that?  Where did you get it?
> ...


----------



## emackrell (Aug 20, 2006)

Steve, thanks!  Sorry, my aging eyes thought they were both the same blank.  

Good luck with the shows!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## chigdon (Aug 21, 2006)

That is quite impressive to say the least!!!  I thought my orders for kits were expensive -- apparently not.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent work Steve, there are some truly stunning pens in there, mabye not. They are ALL truly stunning.[:0]
Hope you manage to sell them all. I just wish we had any shows like that over here in the UK.


----------



## Johnathan (Aug 27, 2006)

WOW[:0] Not much else to say than that. Nice work.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 27, 2006)

Impressive, My first thought was that you need a high end safe to keep those boxes in. I got a catalogue that other day that probably has the hardware to make one of those. or six.
gourgeous pens by the way. would love to see a picture of your whole set up once you do your first fall show. I am also with you on the kits are the easy part. I can do 101 things to get the cash for kits. great blanks and turning time are another matter. Nine shows, man my butt is getting numb just thinking about that. wishing you the best at each and every one of them.


----------



## blacksmith2461 (Aug 27, 2006)

what can one say[:0]really like the pens so many[]


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yowsa! (Wow's been used too many times in this string)[]
I like the spalted one in the 2nd to the bottom pic.  Very nice spalt and turning.  Of course I had to pick a wood pen.
Rob


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 28, 2006)

One show down, 8 to go.

It was a success but not a rousing one. Each of the big $ boxes saw a little damage. Pretty evenly spread across the range from Gent to Lotus. One fun note, I had a lady looking at two of the Jr. Emperors, she couldn't decide so I coaxed her into both. 

There were three booths there (out of 60 vendors) selling pens, including one guy who thought $35 was a LOT to charge for a pen. I sold 13 pens in the $100 and over range, 5 of those over $250. I am not sure how the other guys did but the booth fee was about $500 and I didn't see any celebrating.

Steve


----------



## Monty (Aug 28, 2006)

After seeing all the high end kits, now I know why CSUSA was backordered earlier.[}][}]
Great looking pens.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 28, 2006)

Steve,
do you have any pictures of your booth?
I would love to see how your set up looks.
sounds like pretty good results to me. plus don't forget the delayed results from many people seeing your pens that will find you later.


----------



## Stretch (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW WOW . . . (I'd do one for each pen but I think that that would take too long)

Hope you can sell that many, I could never manage that.


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 30, 2006)

Where do you sell those? At a millionaire's party?


----------



## airrat (Aug 30, 2006)

All asking about his booth.  You can go to his web site and see it.  Looks like it was taken at a show in Sedona?


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />All asking about his booth.  You can go to his web site and see it.  Looks like it was taken at a show in Sedona?



Sedona is a good guess. That is an old pic, sometime I will pack the camera and take a new one. No, that wasn't at a millionaires party but picking the right shows is a BIG part of sales success.  The other part is knowing what to do once there.  The other pen guys would tell a very different story of that show.


----------

